# Windshield stress crack



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Wifes windshield cracked in the top center today while the car was parked at her work. I checked to see if this was a stress crack or caused by impact. Having been in the auto glass buisness for 26 years ,I determined that it was a stress crack. The car has less than 5000 miles. The reason for this post is get your opinions on turning this in under warranty. Have any of you had this problem, and if so how did your dealer handle it? Since I am in the glass buisness, a windshield is fairly cheap and easy to replace, but since this seems to be caused by a body flex issue I feel it should be brought to Volkswagens attention .What should we do?


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

This is the second time this has happened to someone in this forum. It started at the top and went down approximately 6 inches if I recall correctly. He had VW replace his windshield and I think they should do the same for you.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

eunos94 said:


> This is the second time this has happened to someone in this forum. It started at the top and went down approximately 6 inches if I recall correctly. He had VW replace his windshield and I think they should do the same for you.


 This^, contact your dealer first, if they give you the run around go straight to VW of America

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Thats exactly the way hers broke , within 1/2 inch to the drivers side from center . The crack ran about 6 inches down and now has gone sideways. In the 80s we saw a bunch of S10 Chev trucks that had a crack from the bottom, almost always in the same spot. None of the owners had any luck with the dealer. Hope VW is better with this problem.Will let you know Monday.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

IHC said:


> Thats exactly the way hers broke , within 1/2 inch to the drivers side from center . The crack ran about 6 inches down and now has gone sideways. In the 80s we saw a bunch of S10 Chev trucks that had a crack from the bottom, almost always in the same spot. None of the owners had any luck with the dealer. Hope VW is better with this problem.Will let you know Monday.


 Would like to know if both cars experiencing the 'crack' had sunroofs? There was such a problem 
with the sunroofs when the Beetle was released late last year and early this year, that many cars 
thought to have it installed, did not. VW never explained why but the 'head honcho' at my 
dealership said it was a big problem.


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

That's a great question about the sunroof! I had a 2002 Mazda Protege that cracked 3 different windshields in the exact same manner over the 9 years I drove it, never an impact always parked. It had a sunroof as well, and now I can't help but wonder if that was why...


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

My wifes car is a launch edition 2.5 built in July 2011 I believe. It does not have a sunroof. Other than the cracked windshield and the usual problem with the drivers side window ,it has been trouble free. No rattles , squeeks , electrical problems , just a enjoyable car for her.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

IHC said:


> My wifes car is a launch edition 2.5 built in July 2011 I believe. It does not have a sunroof. Other than the cracked windshield and the usual problem with the drivers side window ,it has been trouble free. No rattles , squeeks , electrical problems , just a enjoyable car for her.


 I asked someone that may know, and at the factory, when they install the front windshield, there is a applicator with black urethane windshield adhesive, it if ran out, or skipped a section of glass, there would be no support in that area. The machine starts at the top of the windshield frame and goes around and then it meets itself at the top. It seems a section is not meeting at the top and no adhesive is applied there on some cars, thus no support and cracking. This was the same machine used by Toyota and Honda for a while and they had stress cracks in the windshields on some models as well.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

No reason to start yet another repeat thread. Please see: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...windshield-and-annoying-rattle-on-2012-Beetle 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5811455-8-quot-Crack-on-windshield-from-rock 

It would be really nice if instead of starting a new thread, members would spend a little time searching the Forum...


----------

